# Signal Exercise Question



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The 'judge' at Saturday's match said my Faelan would NQ on his signal exercise and I 'needed' to train them differently & properly. Now I had some serious issues with this woman but I have been closely watching the distance Faelan travels and honestly see nothing other than body mechanics at play and would like input.

Starting with the stand, he folds down (not back) which does leave his front paws forward of their starting position when he repositions. On the sit, he brings his hind legs/quarter forward to meet his front end but the front paws remain stationary. So his front feet end perhaps 6-8 inches forward of where they started (seriously - I have been stopping him near a pole, a clump of weeds etc and holding his sit so I could go look).

I thought I would check on what would constitute 'traveling' on the signal exercises from people who actually know? 

Thanks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Also, have the rules changed that you need to pick up the 1st article when the pile is being put down? She kept insisting I pick up my articles and then said 'oh well, I guess _*SHE*_ doesn't want to pick up her article'


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan will do a straight down but on his sit he has forward motion but his front feet do not move forward at all. I believe if Faelen moves forward it would be just points.. On the article question I always ask when we are moving to the chair (or wherever the articles are sitting) if I can pick up one right away. There are several judges that will not let you touch the articles until your back is turned to the pile so that has never been a rule that I know of. I like grabbing that 1st one and starting the scent when they are laying the articles out so I can send him very close to turning around. But that is me..lol


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the danger you run with Faelan's signals are twofold : it's leaving it up to the judge's discretion (don't make them judge!) and problems in training are always magnified at a trial. So 6-8 inches could turn into 2-3 feet and then you're making the judge think. Based on what you described it does not sound like something a Utility A judge would fail you for, but why not train for perfection?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

As I am reading what Faelan does, the signals shouldn't be scored. I never take an article while I'm facing the pile, I always wait until I turn around.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It does sound like it should not be scored - he is not taking any steps, the shift of his front foot position is from dropping down and having to put his front feet somewhere - actually he drops back slightly but it is not a complete rock back where his front paws remain in place and his back end shifts backs...

Thanks 

I also did not think I had to take the first article while we were facing the pile  but it is great to have clarification


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just verified the rulebook: and it is specific to walking forward (emphasis mine)

 Depending on the specific circumstances, minor or substantial deductions will be made for a dog that *walks forward* on the stand, down or sit portions of the exercise. The deduction could be up to an NQ.
​​​​​


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner always did a sit then walk the front feet out. Drove me crazy, but it wasn't scorable.


----------

